# tourenbike mit trialcharakter



## 525Rainer (19. Dezember 2004)

hallo,

ich kauf mir bald ein neues tourenbike und möchte die bessere trialtechnik etwas ins bike mit einfliessen lassen da mit ich die komplexeren passagen in zukunft nicht mehr schieben muss. vielleicht machen das mehr leute oder haben mehr leute vor.

die werbung rechts oben verfolgt mich regelrecht. hs33 vorne und hinten komplett für 109 euro. soll man die jetzt kaufen wenn man eine braucht? ist das ein guter preis? funktioniert das passabel an canti sockeln? hydraulisch muss sein wegen den bremskräften bei langen abfahrten und für genügend kraft bei kleinen pedalkicks.
das bike sollte die HS haben und evtl.  vorne die julie wie mein pure. aber eher beides HS wenn ich da zugreiff.

oder soll man in die 2005er investieren?

chris king HR nabe ist schon bestellt. empfinde ich als ein muss mittlerweile.
der rahmen wird wohl ein spezialized stumpjumper hardtail. ganz einfach weil ich diese bikes von meinem händler günstig bekomm und sie mir auch ganz gut gefallen.
bleibt noch zu überlegen welche felgen. gelochte fänd ich cool. hat am berg keiner und nachteile gibts durch die löcher ja nicht, oder?
den try all lenker hab ich nach meinem lenkerbruch jetzt zeitweise auf mein altes tourenbike geschraubt und das rad fährt sich dadurch gleich viel besser.

eigentlich wollt ich nur wegen der HS 33 fragen...


----------



## Hopserhäsle (19. Dezember 2004)

also ich antworte dann auch grad nur wegen der kompletten HS33 ! 
Ne also vom anderen hab ich auch net soo viel Ahnung, aber da würd ich sagen, kannst du dir die holen. Der Preis ist ok für NEU und Garantie (oder ?) also dann aber lass dich erstmal liebe rnoch von den anderen informieren/beraten !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (20. Dezember 2004)

Die HS 33 funktioniert sehr gut bei Canti Sockeln. Du musst aber den Brakebooster montieren. Der ist normal im Lieferumfang enthalten.

Ich habe das selbe vor. Bin aber beim Rahmen noch unschlüssig. Evtl. nehm ich den Koxx Choccolate oder wie der heißt.

Aber die Chris King fürs Touren Rad wäre mir zu teuer.

Stell auf jeden Fall ein Bild hier rein, wenn Du damit fertig bist.

Viel Spaß und Erfolg!


----------



## Schevron (20. Dezember 2004)

Kann ich auch nur zustimmen. Die HS33 gehen ab wie sau. Ich hab sie vorne und hinten auf meinem Fully. Hab bisher nur die neuen Evo2 Booster (ähnliche Bauweise wie die Rat-Bosster für Manitou Gabeln mit reverse Arch) drauf und die Bremse zieht ohne ende. Da aber die Gabelholme und Hinterbau derbe auseinander gedrückt werden hab ich mir jetzt noch mal normale booster besorgt die ich auch noch drauf mach. Die evo2 booster montiert man unter der Bremse, die anderen mach ich auf dir Bremse (Halterung mein ich damit) und dann hoff ich das es nicht mehr so auseinander geht.

Also empfehlen kann man die HS33 auf jeden Fall. und ne V-Brake kann auf jeden fall nicht dagegen anstinken. Ich würd sogar so weit gehen das man bei trockenem mit der HS33 bessere Bremsleistungen hat als mit ner Julie zb. Bei Nässe ändert es sich jedoch recht rasch =)


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (20. Dezember 2004)

Also ich bin der Meinung, dass eine perfekt eingestellte AVID oder eine Shimano XT Bremse der HS 33 sehr wohl das Wasser reichen kann. Die Beläge sind dabei allerdings auch noch wichtig.

Der Aufwand eine Seilzugbremse auf diesem Niveau zu halten scheint vielen höher, als bei einer HS33. Mir nicht, weil ich meine HS 33 mindestens 1x im Jahr entlüften muss. Das gefummel beim Einstellen nach der Montage von Belägen finde ich bei der HS33 auch sehr schlecht.

Die Bremskraft läßt sich ebenfalls mindestens auf HS33 Niveau reduzieren.

Ich habe bei meinem Tourenbike die HS33 nach einiger Zeit wieder mit der XT Bremse ersetzt.


----------



## aramis (20. Dezember 2004)

Ralf Stofer schrieb:
			
		

> Evtl. nehm ich den Koxx Choccolate oder wie der heißt.



Dann kannste mir auch den Code abkaufen. Der is nämlich baugleich.


----------



## Schevron (20. Dezember 2004)

soll hier nicht in eine hs33 contra andere bremsen ausarten, aber was fakt ist, ist das ne V-brake bei langen abfahrten schwammig wird ohne ende. Das weiß ich aus eigener erfahrung. Und die Handkräfte sind schon mal gar nicht zu vergleichen. V-brake fast immer 2 finger, hs33 - ein finger langt immer.

warum du deine hs33 ständig entlüften mußt is mir ein rätsel. normalerweise braucht man das nie. außer einen hats gelegt, oder die leitungen reißen anderweitig. Solltest die Bremse mal auf dichtigkeit prüfen.


----------



## 525Rainer (20. Dezember 2004)

also dass ein hydraulisches bremssystem draufkommt ist schon entschieden. und zwar einzig und allein wegen der handkräfte. bei langen technischen abfahrten vielen mir diesen sommer mit meinen avid v-brakes die finger ab. ich hab mir jetzt auch auf das tourenbike hinten die coolstopp beläge geschraubt. die bremskraft für pedalkicks reicht locker aus, aber dafür lässt sich die bremse nicht mehr dosieren und das geräusch ist grauenhaft. ich hab nix gegen V-brakes aber damit die kraftübertragung so verlustfrei wie bei ner HS33 ist muss man auch tunen. von der bremskraft (beläge auf felge) können meine v-brakes auch locker mit meiner julie mithalten.

die King muss auch sein. gerade bei winkeligen trAIls über wurzeln und steine wo man keine ganzen kurbelumdrehungen machen kann wünsch ich mir für präzise kurze antritte die nabe. wenn ich sie nicht schon am trialbike hätt, würd ich sie wohl auch nicht vermissen.
da ich min 24 gänge haben werde ist die kette eh schon recht locker. da möcht ich nichts durch die nabe verschenken.

der rahmen ist ja auch noch nicht fix. was kommt sonst noch in frage? wir können ja die disskussion in diese richtung aufbauen.

ein CC uphillracer/tourer muss ja um genügend power auf die HR zu bekommen kurze kettenstreben und ein längeres oberrohr haben. eigentlich wie ein trialbike. beim stumpjumper sieht das so aus:

Size  	------------  	19"  	
Stand Over Height  	785mm 	
Top Tube Length* 	615mm 	
Head Tube Length  	120mm 	
Head Angle 	° 	71.0° 	
Seat Angle 	 	73.0 	
Wheel Base 		1091mm 	
Chain Stay Length 	424mm 	
BB Height 	" 	11.4" 	

hat jemand die daten von einem echo pure oder koox code zum vergleich? das rad soll auch mehr ein tourer werden. um das nochmal zu betonen.

dabei ist eine 80mm gabel mit lock out.  mehr möcht ich auch gar nicht haben.  mein jetziges tourenbike hat keine federgabel. mir taugt das, aber bergab fahren mir schlechtere fahrer davon weil ich mit vorderradlupfen nicht mehr fertig werd. und bei geröll ist es die hölle für die handgelenke. also eine federgabel ist beim cross country ja mittlerweile standard und dann kommt auch so eine drauf.
damit fallen schon mal die MTB-Trial rahmen aus, oder? für federgabelgeo eher weniger geeinget?
das problem ist auch. wenn ich mir nen rahmen und die federgabel kaufe, dann komm ich in preissliche sphären wo ich schon fast ein komplettes bike bekomm. heutzutage ist es ja fast so als bezahlt man die ausstattung und gabel und den rahmen schenken sie einem...


----------



## Schevron (22. Dezember 2004)

Was willst du denn genau ausgeben?
Ich fahre seit ca. nem 1/4tel jahr ein fully. Ich kanns nur empfehlen. Man verliert zwar bißl pedalkraft, aber der fahrkomfort is viel besser. Besonders auf wurzeltrials kann man sitzen bleiben, was echt angenehm ist. Generell kann man länger sitzen bleiben und es ist besser für den rüchen und die anderen gelenke. Bergauf hast du auch besseren Bodenkontakt da du über kleine steine und wurzeln den bodenkontakt nicht verlierst.

Also wenn du das geld für ein fully hast kann ich das nur empfehlen.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (22. Dezember 2004)

Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> Was willst du denn genau ausgeben?
> Ich fahre seit ca. nem 1/4tel jahr ein fully. Ich kanns nur empfehlen. Man verliert zwar bißl pedalkraft, aber der fahrkomfort is viel besser. Besonders auf wurzeltrials kann man sitzen bleiben, was echt angenehm ist. Generell kann man länger sitzen bleiben und es ist besser für den rüchen und die anderen gelenke. Bergauf hast du auch besseren Bodenkontakt da du über kleine steine und wurzeln den bodenkontakt nicht verlierst.
> 
> Also wenn du das geld für ein fully hast kann ich das nur empfehlen.



ähm, wir sind hier bei trIAl und nicht bei trAIl.

Jan


----------



## 525Rainer (22. Dezember 2004)

Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> Was willst du denn genau ausgeben?
> Ich fahre seit ca. nem 1/4tel jahr ein fully. Ich kanns nur empfehlen. Man verliert zwar bißl pedalkraft, aber der fahrkomfort is viel besser. Besonders auf wurzeltrials kann man sitzen bleiben, was echt angenehm ist. Generell kann man länger sitzen bleiben und es ist besser für den rüchen und die anderen gelenke. Bergauf hast du auch besseren Bodenkontakt da du über kleine steine und wurzeln den bodenkontakt nicht verlierst.
> Also wenn du das geld für ein fully hast kann ich das nur empfehlen.



ja, ich dachte an die 2000euro. das stumpjumper gibts regulär für 1450euro komplett mit ein haufen zeug das ich nicht brauch. 

dazu dann noch die  TRIAL charakterteile:

magura HS 33: 110euro
chris king HR nabe: ca. 280euro
echo CNC felgen: ca. 100euro
try all lenker: ca.50euro
try all vorbau: ca.30euro
macht um den dreh 550euro + X für einspeichen, andere reifen usw usw.. wenn ich nix vergessen hab. 

hauptsache es ist fürs frühjahr ready.
fully ist gar nix für mich. ich fahr technische strecken (TRAILS) absolut nur im stehen. es macht mir ja eigentlich spass mit dem körper alles abzufedern, nur mit den beinen geht das halt wesenltich besser wie mit den handgelenken. also federgabel ja (mit lockout) , fully nein. auch wegen dem gewicht nicht. 

ich bin letztens mit ner gruppe amateurrennradler mtb-trainingsausfahrt mit gefahren. die jungs fahren auch alles im sitzen. bei technischen passagen stabilisieren die sich sozusagen durch den sattel und im stehn können sie auch keine traktion aufbaun. kein feingefühl in ihren dicken wadeln  . aber irgendwann ist dann halt schluss und dann klicken sie aus und schieben. 
mir ist auch aufgefallen das ich das was ich an kondition nicht hatte durch fahrtechnik rausgeholt hab. bei gefrohrenen traktorspuren kamen die schon ins straucheln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (23. Dezember 2004)

@Rainer: Bei dem Rahmen wären mir die Kettenstreben zu lang.

Es gibt einen 2Danger Rahmen. Den hatten wir hier schon mal irgendwo mit Bild. Der war spottbillig, aber eine gute Geometrie. Ich glaube die Kettenstreben waren 400 lang. Ist halt die Frage, ob das Bike am Berg dann zu schnell hoch kommt. Mit 405 langen Kettenstreben war ich schon in den Alpen unterwegs. Das ging.

Das Koxx Choco und das Breakfast sehen auf den Bildern aus, als ob die eine kurze Federgabel erlauben würden. Der Winkel des Sattelrohres sieht ebenfalls gut auf dem Bild aus. Es gibt ja auch überlange Sattelstützen, falls das Rohr etwas zu kurz wäre.

Die Farben sind halt nicht schön, aber das läßt sich ja ändern. Vielleicht kann man die auch unbeschichtet bestellen und selbst zum beschichten bringen.


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (23. Dezember 2004)

Was hältst Du von dem GT Rahmen für diesen Zweck (siehe GT Thread)?

Kettenstreben scheinen auch wieder relativ lang zu sein. Aber als Touren Bike finde ich das ganz ok.

Wer vertreibt den heutzutage GT?


----------



## 525Rainer (29. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Ralf,

ich denke ich hab mich schon relativ für das stumpjumper entschieden. aus dem grund weil der rahmen auf die gabel abgestimmt ist, das gewicht niedrig ist und weil es ein tourenbike mit trialcharakter werden soll und kein trialbike mit tourencharakter. ich glaube letzteres planst du. 
wir fahren nächstes jahr eine alpenüberquerung und da glaube ich ist so ein kleiner rahmen mit riesiger sattelstütze und zu kompromissloser trialgeo fehl am platz.

ich hab mir gestern eine art prototypen zusammengeschraubt und war damit heute den ganzen vormittag unterwegs.
ich hab die gelochte/geflexte try all mit chriss king mit nem 2.1er reifen und dem anderen zahnkranz versehn.
den try all lenker  und die doppelkäfigpedale hab ich auch aufs rad geschraubt.

das ergebnis ist genauso wie ichs haben wollte. der lenker bringt wahnsinnig viel kontrolle, die chris king sorgt trotz der losen kette für präzise pedalkicks und meine klickpedale vermiss ich auch nicht. das einzige was ich an meinem zukünfigen tourenrad dann nicht mache ist die felge anflexen. weil ich hab heute zweimal das seil nachspannen müssen. orginale v-brake pads werden von der felge regelrecht aufgefressen .  trialbeläge werd ich auch nicht fahren weil man die kaum dosieren kann und das quitschen verschreckt das wild. die maguras ziehn auch normal gut genug.

mit dem set up hab ich mit dem rad heut alles machen können. ein richtiger allrounder. auch mal zwischendurch ein paar stufen mit pedalkicks runterdropen.

gelochte felgen werdens aber definitiv nicht werden. sondern die ausgefrästen. 
wenn ihr das foto seht dann wisst ihr warum:











blöd guck

grüsse rainer


----------



## 525Rainer (16. Januar 2005)

obigen rahmen hab ich letzte woche gebrochen. am unterrohr nahe dem steuerrohr. beim festen reintreten. war wohl schon angerissen.
macht nix, das neue bike ist fast fertig. fotos demnächst.


----------



## 525Rainer (18. Januar 2005)

fertig. mein neues tourenbike mit dem pedalkicks und andere leichte trailtätigkeiten möglich sind:

der vorbau wird noch kürzer. muss ich mal testen. ich hab mich jetzt für meinen alten echo lenker entschieden und ihn auf ca 68cm gekürzt. passt mir vom ersten fahreindruck her prima. die gabel lässt sich durch den log out ganz abschalten. das funktioniert auch sehr gut.

specials: HR laufrad mit chris king und echo cnc felge, magura hs 33 (04!!!!!!) try all pedale, echo trial lenker.


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (18. Januar 2005)

@Rainer: Worin genau siehst Du den Trial Charakter? Ich kann nur das Trial Merkmal breite Hinterrad Felge erkennen. Alles andere unterscheidet sich nicht von einem sogenannten Hardtail.

Du hast keine Beinfreiheit, keine kurze Kettenstrebe. HS 33 und eine Hochwertige Nabe finden sich auch an etlichen üblichen Hardtails.

Ich bin auch noch am rum machen. Bis zum Frühjahr soll was fertig werden. Aber wie von Dir richtig erkannt möchte ich ein Trial Bike mit Touren Charakter.

(Bitte fasse den Beitrag nicht als Fehdehandschuh für ein Beleidungsduell auf, wie es hier im Forum schon vorgekommen sein soll).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (18. Januar 2005)

Noch eine Frage, weil ich ja auch ne Federgabel will. Hält so ein log out Drops von irgendwo runter (max. 1 m) oder andere Trial übliche Stöße auf die Dauer aus?


----------



## HeavyMetal (18. Januar 2005)

habs zwar noch nich probiert aber schon von vielen gehört dass das log out bei drops in arsch gehn soll, sogar recht schnell, weils ja nur dafür da is um kraftsparender den berg rauf zu kommen!


----------



## 525Rainer (18. Januar 2005)

Ralf Stofer schrieb:
			
		

> @Rainer: Worin genau siehst Du den Trial Charakter? Ich kann nur das Trial Merkmal breite Hinterrad Felge erkennen. Alles andere unterscheidet sich nicht von einem sogenannten Hardtail.
> 
> Du hast keine Beinfreiheit, keine kurze Kettenstrebe. HS 33 und eine Hochwertige Nabe finden sich auch an etlichen üblichen Hardtails.
> 
> ...



hallo ralf,

du hast vergessen das das rad auch einen sattel hat, hmm?

wie du weisst hab ich erst im herbst mit trialen angefangen und ich bin anfangs mit meinem mtb gefahren. danach hatt ich mein echo pure und ich hab bei diesem neuen tourenbike alles verbessert was mich am alten mtb gestört hat.

-der breitere lenker sorgt für die gleiche kontrolle wie ich sie beim pure habe. der lenker ist exakt genauso breit wie mein try all am pure. normale hard tails haben ulrtra schmale lenker. voll öde.

-die HS 33 sorgt dafür das ich zuverlässig mit einem finger die räder blockeren kann und macht drops und pedalkicks erst möglich meiner meinung nach. auch mit normalen quitschfreien belägen.
ich hab am alten bike auch die avids gehabt und auch mit den klarsicht try all belägen. die HS find ich aber einfach besser. ohne quietschen power jederzeit.

-die breitere felge ist dazu da um snake bites zu vermeiden und das ich nicht permanent nen 8er rausziehn muss. ich hab auch gemerkt das ein schmaler reifen da drauf viel breiter kommt. das spart gewicht und erhöht die traktion durch mehr auflagefläche.

-bei nem dreierkettenblatt kannst du keinen eno freilauf reinbaun. deswegen die chris king. mit ner 18fach gerasterten shimano xtr oder sonstigen standard nabe kann ICH keine gscheiten pedalkicks.

-ich fahr auch im gebirge und auf marathontouren ohne klickpedale. hab ich mir jetzt endgültig angewohnt.

zu den anderen befürchtungen: 
- den kettenstreben unterschied spür ich nicht wirklich. ich steh mittlerweile bei beiden rädern recht gut am HR. ich bin heute mehrmals hintereinander einmal mit dem pure und dann wieder mit dem stumpjumper gefahren. vielleicht bin ich einfach noch zu schlecht um da so geofeinfühlig zu sein. 

-was für mich grundlegend entscheidend fürs fahrverhalten von nem rad ist, ist vorbau und lenker. 

- gravierend ist der unterschied der tretlagerhöhe. das sieht man auch wenn man die räder nebeneinander stellt. und da seh ich das problem ->

nem trialbike wie dem pure tourencharakter zu verpassen. ich bin 1.93 und hab ewig lange füsse. das sattelrohr vom pure ist viel senkrechter. ich glaube was du planst zu bauen -> ein pure mit dem man auch längere strecken fahren kann, hab ich schon mit meinem pure. aber mit tourenfahren, also mindestens 4 stunden auf dem bike radeln, hat das nichts zu tun.

desweiteren muss ich wegen der beinfreiheit noch sagen das die räder jetzt im keller nebeneinander stehen. würde ich den sattel vom stumpjumper ganz nach unten fahren, dann würde er genau auf dem level sein wie der sattel auf dem foto vom pure zu sehn ist. und so fahr ich immer mit dem pure. ich hatte noch nie ein problem weil ich wie gesagt recht gross bin und noch nicht so extrem tippe das ich mit dem popo ganz aufs HR geh.

die gabel lässt sich ganz feststellen. wir haben sie auch auf maximale federrate gepumpt. langzeiterfahrungen wie lange sie das mitmacht hab ich noch keine aber mit dem rad wird wie gesagt nicht so oft getrialt. ich denke die gabel kann auch keiner bezahlen wenn man sie nicht innerhalb von nem komplettbike kauft. ich denke das beste wird für dich ne dirtjump oder streetgabel mit wenig federweg sein. meine hat auch nur 80mm aber dafür druck und zugstufe verstellbar.

früher sind die leute mit ganz anderen gefährten getrialt. wobei ich wie gesagt mit dem rad nicht trialen will sondern  die ein oder andere felsstufe innerhalb der tour auch mal mit nem pedalkick droppen will. oder jederzeit wenn ich mit dem schnellen bike auf langweiligen strassen unterwegs bin auch mal ne leitplanke mit nem treter nehmen kann.

ich glaub das nächste was ich mach ist ein video demo. vielleicht mit beiden bikes.
-


----------



## 525Rainer (19. Januar 2005)

HeavyMetal schrieb:
			
		

> habs zwar noch nich probiert aber schon von vielen gehört dass das log out bei drops in arsch gehn soll, sogar recht schnell, weils ja nur dafür da is um kraftsparender den berg rauf zu kommen!



servus,
von trialern gehört, oder von dirtjumpern, downhillbikern oder streetern? da sehn drops ja etwas anders aus. die moschen alles auf zwei räder. ich denke beim trial fängt man das meiste mit dem HR und der bremse ab.
aber ganz zudrehn muss man eigentlich gar nicht wenn man druck und zug auf maximum einstellt. ist halt gewöhnungssache. was ich mich immer frag ist wie der rey damals mit der uralt rock sox frontwheelhops realisiert hat. die nimmt ja alle energie. damals gabs noch keinen log out.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (19. Januar 2005)

Vielleicht solltest du dir nochn RR fürs große Kettenblatt zulegen.


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (19. Januar 2005)

@Rainer: Also ein Pure Rahme will ich nicht nehmen. Weil genau wie Du sagst das Sattelrohr viel zu Steil ist. Bei dem Koxx Chocco passt der Winkel. Das Rohr ist aber zu kurz, aber ich denke es gibt überlange Sattelstützen oder ich kann eine machen lassen.

Rockring solltest Du unbedingt machen. Ich habe auch einen den ich zusätzlich zum dritten Kettenblatt montieren kann. Der ist nicht soooo stabiel, aber es reicht. Dann habe ich noch einen Rockring den ich anstelle des dritten Blattes montieren kann. Der ist richtig Dick und die Bodenfreiheit ist dann schon erheblich.

Und eins ist klar: Es gibt viele die uns mit einem ganz normalen Hardtail zeigen können wo der Bartel den Most holt. Von daher wird bis auf weiteres das Training der Hauptfaktor sein.

Das Bike von Dir finde ich übrigens Super! Sieht auch sau gut aus.


----------



## aramis (19. Januar 2005)

Lock Out is nich so prall. Das rammelst über kurz oder lang beim Trial kaputt - mit oder ohne Drops. Da würde ich lieber gleich ne straff abgestimmte Gabel vorziehen; bester Kompromiss.

@Rainer: Frontwheelhops mit Federgabel gehen ohne Probleme. 

@Ralf:
Wenn das Sitzrohr zu steil geht, hilft vielleicht ne geknickte Sattelstütze. Aber für ein tourentaugliches Bike ist das Choco auf jeden Fall um Längen besser als das Pure.


----------



## aramis (24. Januar 2005)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> was ich mich immer frag ist wie der rey damals mit der uralt rock sox frontwheelhops realisiert hat. die nimmt ja alle energie. damals gabs noch keinen log out.



Hab heute in alten CDs rumgekramt und haufenweise uralten Trialkram gefunden. Folgendes müsste so um die 4 1/2 Jahre alt sein:

http://trialmaniax.de/winterdepri.avi


----------



## isah (24. Januar 2005)

hält ne gabel solche belastungen auf dauer aus?


----------



## 525Rainer (25. Juni 2005)

einfach mal ein update.. das bike macht unglaublich viel spass. mein echo pure hab ich mangels fahrpartner dieses jahr leider nur 2 mal benutzt und die meiste zeit fahr ich mit dem stumpjumper.  das liegt einfach dran weil meine freunde halt nicht trialen wollen sondern alle touren fahren. kanns nicht ändern aber immer alleine fahren ist nicht meins. trotzdem drop ich während so ner tour alles was ich finden kann und mach pedalkicks runter soweit das halt geht mit ner ungeflexten felge. aber vor allem tretbunnys sind wirklich sinnvoll um im wald und bergen selten absteigen zu müssen. deswegen üb ich die tretbunnys auch derzeit. mtb trial wie früher macht also auch spass.
aber sobalds nicht mehr so heiss ist fang ich wieder mit dem echo an. das rad kann eigentlich alles besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrTrial (25. Juni 2005)




----------



## thomasforsberg (28. Juni 2005)

träume jetzt auch davon, 
mir so'n trailtrial zuzulegen


----------



## 525Rainer (5. September 2005)

ein paar bilder vom gardasee letztes wochenende.. hatte zwar mein trialbike auch dabei aber es war nie gelegenheit zu fahren. dabei gäbs in der gegend hunderte von historischen obstacles die supercool zum TRIALEN wären. also wenn mal jemand in der gegend ist -> trialbike mitnehmen.
war nur mtb-trial mässig unterwegs. mit dem bike kann man irgendwie alles machen aber nix richtig. dafür kann man alles sofort machen und muss nicht 5 mal rädertauschen. im grunde hätte man für manche touren für den aufstieg auf asphalt ein rennrad, für schotter ein leichtes race hardtail, für die rast an der hütte ein carbonfully, für den abstieg einen 20cm downhillbrenner, für die bodenwelle ein dirtbike und für die felsen zwischendurch ein trialbike gebraucht.
sowas wie MTB-Trial scheint es fast gar nicht mehr zu geben. grosse stufen  schluckt man heutzutage wohl mit freeridebikes und enduros und mosht gefühllos drüber. präzise abfahrer hab ich nicht getroffen. dafür haufenweise präzise schieber. 
1 
2 
3 
4 
5 
6


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (24. März 2006)

Endlich habe ich auch mein Touren-Trial-Bike realisiert.

Rahmen Yaabaa (Trialmarkt.de)
Hinterrad TryAll Felge und Hügi Classic Nabe.
Hinten HS33 vorne XT V-Brake
Manitou Gabel mit 100mm Federweg (glaube ich)
Das rote Felgenband wird noch schwarz

Anstelle des großen Kettenblattes verwende ich einen Alutech Rockring, der Austausch ist auch unterwegs kein Problem.

Es ist natürlich kein reinrassiges Trial Bike, aber man kann allerhand damit machen. Im Laufe des Jahres werde ich mal ein paar Bilder von sehr schönen Trial-Trails hier veröffentlichen.


----------



## 525Rainer (24. März 2006)

sehr sehr lässig! taugt mir dein rad. sieht sehr wendig aus.
 mein rad kriegt heuer auch ein paar updates....  war heut damit unterwegs und konnte diversen baumstämmen am wegrand nicht widerstehn. immer allzeit bereit für eine kleine einlage.. unkompliziert und schnell.
und am berg in der cross country szene kommen ein paar schwierigere geländefahraktionen im trialstyle relativ gut an.


----------



## Eisbein (24. März 2006)

@RStofer biste mit dem bike schon mal gefahren? wenn ja wie mache sich die XT V-Brake vorne beim Trial? Wollte die mir auf holen. Bin auch einer der Trail-Trial fraktion. Siehe meine fotos.


----------



## isah (24. März 2006)

@R_S_t_o_f_e_r

schönes bike, aber wenn das zoo beläge auf ner geflexten felge sind wirst du damit wohl nicht lange spass haben...


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (24. März 2006)

Bin schon recht viel damit gefahren. Einige kleine Touren mit 20 - 30 km länge (muss mich erst mal wieder einfahren ;-)). Aber das Rad fährt sich richtig gut auf der Strecke.

Und zweimal ein paar Stunden nur trialmäßig. 4 Paletten hoch geht sehr gut. Backwheel hops wieder runter ist auch kein Problem, Baumstämme, Balken usw. Die Federgabel kostet hierbei viel Kraft, ein Ersatz für ein reinrassiges Trial Bike wird das nie.

Die XT Bremsen sind sehr sehr gut. Man muss die gut einstellen und pflegen. Ebenfalls super sind die Avid V-Brakes ab Single Digit 7 aufwärts. Die sind fast noch besser als die Shimano. Richtig gut eingestellt darfst Du keinen unbedarften mit dem Bike fahren lassen, den haut es nämlich voll übern Lenker. Vor allem wenn er die Bremshebel anders herum gewohnt ist. Ein gute V-Brake stellt unter optimalen Bedingungen viel in den Schatten. Bei nicht so optimalen Bedingungen wird sie dann halt von alternativen Systemen überholt. Und der Druckpunkt ist halt anders. Aber dafür ist zu auch zu. (@Eisbein: Schau mal was der Felix Mücke in seinen Videos fährt).

Ich bin auf etwas gestoßen was ich nicht kannte. Nämlich Shimano DX Bremszüge. Die sind aus Edelstahl und mindestens doppelt so dick wie die üblichen Bremszüge. Man kann die zusammen mit den passenden Hüllen kaufen, passende Pipes gibt es auch dazu. Die Hüllen sind innen teflonbeschichtet. Die Züge sind kaum elastisch, das gibt einen präziseren Druckpunkt. Leider werden diese Züge nicht mehr hergestellt. Böse Zungen behaupten sie waren zu gut, weil ewig haltbar. Manche Fahrradhändler haben noch Vorräte, ich werden mir noch ein paar Sätze holen. Ein Satz für vorne und hinten kostet nur 6,90 EUR, die Pipes nochmals 2 EUR.

@Isah: Ja sind Zoo auf geflexten Felgen. Spaß habe ich damit schon, aber der wird leider etwas teuer. Aber dafür lassen sich Backwheel hops sehr gut bewerkstelligen.


----------



## htro (25. März 2006)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/234607/cat/500/ppuser/27894


...ein weiteres Beispiel zum Thema; 

Rahmen: Echo Pure, den es leider so nicht mehr gibt, möge er ewig halten!!!
Bremsen: Magura 2005, Hope Mini Trial
Naben: Hope
Lenker: Echo
Vorbau: Try All
Sattelstütze: der untere Teil ist eine abgesägte Alustütze, der dünne obere Teil ist aus Stahl, dann folgt eine Schelle, mit der der Sattel geklemmt wird. 

Vorteil an diesem Rahmen ist der, dass ich ihn auch zum reinen Trialtraining einsetzen kann.
(mit Minisattel). Durch die Teleskopstütze ist das Rad auch bedingt tourentauglich.

@ Ralf: Ich hoffe wir sehn uns in Hornberg, wird Zeit, dass es wieder losgeht!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (25. März 2006)

die sattelstützenkonstruktion is ja mal nen verbrechen. geht garnich!


----------



## 525Rainer (3. April 2006)

R_S_t_o_f_e_r schrieb:
			
		

> 4 Paletten hoch geht sehr gut. Backwheel hops wieder runter ist auch kein Problem, Baumstämme, Balken usw. Die Federgabel kostet hierbei viel Kraft, ein Ersatz für ein reinrassiges Trial Bike wird das nie.




ich finde übrigends eine federgabel gar nicht sooo hinderlich. ich fahr die hart mit viel luftdruck und 0 zugstufe. egal ob touren oder trialspielereien.  dabei nutz ich den bounce der gabel aus. das ist quasi tippen auf die federgabel.

ich hab mal heut ein kleines vid gemacht. 
http://www.extremzertifikator.de/E28/stumpjump01.mpg
bin ich froh wenn morgen die neue nabe und neuen bremsen kommen. die maguras mit normalen belägen ohne flexung gehn bei regen gar nicht mehr. und baumstämme sind rutschig wenn sie nass sind hau mir ab.
das rad: aktuell hab ich den try all riser lenker drauf.
http://www.extremzertifikator.de/E28/stumpjumper01.jpg


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (3. April 2006)

na also! Man sieht es geht doch! 

Bei mir wirds auch immer besser, trotz Federgabel. Es ist ein Stück weit Gewöhnungssache. Und Spaß machen tuts wirklich. Beim normalen Radeln kommt ich z.B.: an ein paar Baumstämmen vorbei und wo ich vorher dachte "das wäre ein schönes Hindernis" sage ich mir jetzt "das ist ein schönes Hindernis" und schon gehts los. 

Und so mancher hat mir mit meinem Tourentrialbike schon Sachen vorgemacht, die ich wahrscheinlich selbst mit "richtigem" Trial Bike nimmer lernen werde.

Wenn man nicht genau wüsste, dass es nicht stimmt, könnte man meinen es ist nicht das Bike, sondern die Fahrtechnik auf die es ankommt.


----------



## 525Rainer (4. April 2006)

ja, so ähnlich seh ich das auch. das level bleibt sich gleich, nur die technik ist anders. dass man sich dran gewöhnen muss ist klar.
man muss auch smoother fahren und lockerer sein weil das material bei mir zum beispiel ja nicht wirklich was aushält.
Cross country ist für mich das wahre naturtrial. an ostern bin ich am gardasee mit andi und werd ihm demonstrieren wie stark ihn sein 150mm fully einschränkt. er wird immer nur jammern: ja, der steinhaufen wär mim trialbike bestimmt voll geil zu fahren.. heul..


----------



## Scrat (7. April 2006)

Hi,

@Ralf: Seit ich Dein Rad gesehen habe, frag' ich mich, ob ich mein Fully wirklich fahren will... 

Weißt Du zufällig Deine Schritthöhe und wie lange die Sattelstütze ist?

@Horst: Ja, wird Zeit, daß es endlich wieder losgeht - ich hab' im Winter garantiert am Wenigsten trainiert 

Bis (spätestens) Hornberg, Thomas


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (7. April 2006)

@Scrat: Sattelstütze ist 400 mm lang. Schrittlänge 81 cm. 

Ich ziehe die Stütze schon extrem weit raus. Es gibt auch noch längere Sattelstützen. Das Sattelrohr am Rahmen ist mit seinen 30 cm halt sehr kurz. Bei Berücksichtigung der Kurbellänge steckt die Stütze also ca. 5 cm im Rahmen.

Bei eingeschobener Sattelstütze ist das Rad ausreichend trialtauglich. Wobei man auch ein Mini-Seat im Rucksack mitnehmen könnte.

Das Fully kannst verkaufen! So ein Trial-Tourer rockt!  
(Kommt halt drauf an, was Du hauptsächlich machst)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scrat (8. April 2006)

R_S_t_o_f_e_r schrieb:
			
		

> @Scrat: Sattelstütze ist 400 mm lang. Schrittlänge 81 cm.



Ok, das sollte passen. Ich muß zum Jan 



			
				R_S_t_o_f_e_r schrieb:
			
		

> Das Fully kannst verkaufen! So ein Trial-Tourer rockt!
> (Kommt halt drauf an, was Du hauptsächlich machst)



Naja, bissl mit den Kumpels spazieren fahren und dabei halt auch rumhampeln 

Servus, Thomas


----------



## quorthon (10. April 2006)

R_S_t_o_f_e_r schrieb:
			
		

> @Scrat:
> ....
> 
> Das Fully kannst verkaufen! So ein Trial-Tourer rockt!
> (Kommt halt drauf an, was Du hauptsächlich machst)



In dem Film da mit Petr Kraus und Spesgy
http://www.author-hungary.com/download/Prague.avi
sind die doch ziemlich flott unterwegs und mischen auch
viel trialfahrtechnik rein, und dass mit 15 zoll rahmen,
federung, und sattel(, also recht trial-dogma-komform;-).


----------



## funky^jAY (11. April 2006)

sehr geiles video!!! gefällt mir richtig gut!!


----------



## 525Rainer (1. August 2007)

trial den XC racern nähergebracht. 

vierter absatz oben..

ja andi, wenn du das liest. ich bau mir auch den stumpjumper wieder paralell auf weils 15kg nicolai ist viel zu schwer für sowas. und ich weiss du sagst immer öh... tourenfahren gehn ma lieber mal trialen ahhhhhh!!!. aber wenn du nicht anrufst dann siehst du ja was passiert. ich fahr jetzt XC rennen!!!!! und wenn du dich nicht bald meldest fahr ich vielleicht sogar rennradrennen und vielleicht der komplette rückfall zu autorennen und dann sag leise servus trialbiking!


----------



## LauraPalmer (2. August 2007)




----------

